# Solved: unique reference number generator



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

I have a client who wants a form that will generate a unique reference number each time it is downloaded. Any help appreciated

thanks


----------



## Mudley (Apr 7, 2008)

you need to store the numbers somewhere
easiest way is a little database

a primary key thats autonum will be unique, save whatever data you want with the unique id being the indentifier


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

if you have access to php, you might look into the uniqid() function.
http://us2.php.net/uniqid


----------

